# illustrator for Mac



## Jerry1122 (May 21, 2018)

Whenever I open the Adobe illustrator for Mac an error message pops out saying that it is not able to start correctly. How to overcome this? I am hoping someone in this community could provide me with some answers.
Thanks very much in advance for all your help


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  The first thing I would suggest is that you verify that you have installed the latest version available using the CC App manager for your subscription.   If you are running High Sierra (MacOS 10.13.x) you will need to have the latest version for compatibility
Known issues - Running Illustrator CC on macOS 10.13 High Sierra


----------



## Jerry1122 (May 21, 2018)

Hello,
Thanks for your help.


----------

